# birmingham reptile rehoming places



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

does anybody in birmingham area do reptile rehoming


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

There's Proteus Reptile Trust in Birmingham, they rehome.


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

must be more than just one 
BUMP BUMP


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

I think a few ppl rehome, but not many are organisations.


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

i wanna rescue some leos after xmas but need places to rescue em off lol
BUMP BUMP


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

why not just buy some then? they dont cost much from breeders, and should be healthy.


----------



## MPF (Aug 12, 2007)

i know ye but i just feel like gettin rehoming ones


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

you would still probably have to pay a rehoming fee so doubtful your going to find a freebie!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

......which would more than likely cost more than a leo from a breeder anyhow!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

yes, Proteus has a rehoming fee of 35 pounds each for a small/medium rep, including geckos.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

MPF said:


> i know ye but i just feel like gettin rehoming ones


From the looks of it, you only have one reptile. you think that rehoming them would be an easy thing? cheap too? Well.. What if the poor reptile has MBD? or other problems? would you be willing to pay high vet bills for it?


----------

